# New Roof Rack



## plashlights (Jul 28, 2012)

I finally completed the new roof rack on my Tundra... with a little help from Critter Gitters & Car Tunes! Slow drivers & tailgaters beware.

2 -50" DR
8 - 2x2's
1 - 40" SR
2 - 2x3's
plus flexible strip lighting in RGB inset in the name:texasflag


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet! My Tundra isn't quite THAT nice, but it will do...


----------

